
Blockchain-Based Voting Could Fix Election Security in the United States - bpierre
http://bitcoinist.net/blockchain-based-voting-could-fix-us-election-security/
======
mtgx
I'm not convinced that blockchain technology will even get us halfway through
to having a good virtually unhackable online voting system, but I do think it
will be vital for any future online voting system.

I think authentication into the blockchain will have to play a big role as
well, and I don't think it should be only digital. I think everyone should be
served some kind of _physical_ "voter ID" _for free_ by the government, that
allows voters to be recognized by the blockchain when they vote. Then it
should also allow them to verify if their vote was registered when they get
home.

